# New to SMF & Looking for some good dry rub recipes



## mez357 (Jan 22, 2017)

Hello all,

Bought a nice combo gas / charcoal smoker for my self late last year.  I'm not new to smoke'n but this is the first "official" smoker I have owned.  I'm looking for some really good rub spice recipes.

Now I know how guarded we can be about our own spices and sauces, but I figured this would be the best place to try.  I haven't looked through the massive library of posts here so if there is something already in the forums here, just point me in the right direction.

Thanks


----------



## joe black (Jan 22, 2017)

Welcome from SC.  It's good to have you here.

You can buy Jeffs recipes here for rub and sauce.  They are very user friendly and easy to tweak to your personal taste.  All of the proceeds go to the support and maintenance of this great site.  You can also buy Jeffs book that has some awesome recipes.   Don't pass up looking into the ecourse on here that is a great starter guide and is free.

Good luck and good smoking,  Joe.    :grilling_smilie:


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 23, 2017)

Welcome to SMF!

I second Jeff's sauce & rub recipes.

The e course has a lot of great info in it too!

Al


----------



## tallbm (Jan 23, 2017)

MEZ357 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Bought a nice combo gas / charcoal smoker for my self late last year.  I'm not new to smoke'n but this is the first "official" smoker I have owned.  I'm looking for some really good rub spice recipes.
> 
> ...


Hi there and welcome!

A general seasoning (call it a rub if you like) that works for grilling, smoking, oven roasting, etc. is a sensible coating of what I call the BIG 4 seasonings:

Garlic Powder
Dehydrated Onion or Onion Powder (use one or the other, whichever is most available for you)
Black Pepper
Salt
With the BIG 4 you will be amazed at how simple it is, how inexpensive, and how good it makes meat taste.  Try it with a steak, a pork, chop, chicken, a hamburger, etc. and prepared to eat well. Fish may be the one meat where you can lighten up on the garlic and or onion but it doesn't really hurt it.

If you look at most rubs or premixed seasoning packs the top 4 listed ingredients are usually the four I mention.

Additionally, if you start with the BIG 4 you can go pretty much any seasoning flavor style you want with just a few more seasonings, for example:

*Mexican, or Tex-Mex* - BIG 4 plus some Ground Cumin and Chili Powder and sometimes some Paprika
*Italian* - Big 4 plus Basil, Oregano, and sometimes a little Thyme or Sage
*Cajun *- Big 4 plus Paprika, Cayenne Pepper, Thyme, and sometimes some Bay Leaf
*Soups *- Big 4 plus some Thyme, Celery seed, Bay leaf, and/or other spices based on your soup dish
*BBQ* - Big 4 plus some Cayenne Pepper, Brown Sugar, and sometimes some Paprika
The possibilities are endless but as you can see the BIG 4 are almost always a part of the mix and are amazing on their own.

I would like to recommend you give it a simple try with some ground meat you are browning for any recipe.  Just add the BIG 4 to your ground meat while you brown and taste.  Many recipes never mention to season ground meat while browning and I feel it is an absolute misstep.

I can't speak highly enough of how simple and tasty the BIG 4 are.  My steak seasoning is BIG 4 plus a little cayenne pepper.

For grilled pork chops and chicken I go just the BIG 4 and am always amazed at how such a simple mix creates such amazing flavor!

I hope this info gives you some food for thought and helps stack that spice cabinet


----------



## gary s (Jan 24, 2017)

*Good morning and welcome to the forum from a warm, sunny and windy day here in East Texas, and the best site on the web.             Lots of great people with tons of information on just about everything.*

*         Gary*


----------



## ab canuck (Jan 24, 2017)

Hello and welcome Mez to SMF. Look through the forums there are all kinds of great Idea as well as TallBM's and of course Jeff's. tweak to your tastes and experiment. But don't stop there this forum Is packed full of great info. 


TallBM said:


> Hi there and welcome!
> 
> A general seasoning (call it a rub if you like) that works for grilling, smoking, oven roasting, etc. is a sensible coating of what I call the BIG 4 seasonings:
> 
> ...


----------



## mez357 (Jan 24, 2017)

Thanks All for the replies!!  There is a lot of information on here for sure.  So much so that it will take some time to get through it all.

The original reason I started looking online and found this forum site was I was trying to find a recipe for smoking a London Broil.  I didn't find one so I did it myself.  I did however find an old post in this forum when I Googled "Smoking a London Broil" about doing this that was VERY helpful with internal temps of the meat for the different degree of cooked (i.e.: rare, med. rare, med, etc.). 

I gotta tell ya, I used a light coating McCorrmics Grill Mates Montreal Steak Seasoning patted into the meat on both sides, and the injected the meat with several cc's of creole butter cajun injector seasoning to keep it from drying out, set the broil in the middle rack, and smoked it for two hours with two separate burns of water soaked apple wood and hickory chip combination (about a 70 / 40 split apple wood to hickory).  I think for beef apple wood is too week on its own but I don't like the strength I get form straight hickory or mesquite.

I had never cooked a London Broil in a smoker before.  Man did it turn out great.  I let the meat's internal temp get to about 145 and pulled it out of the smoker and served it.  Best London Broil I've ever made.













20170122_191603.jpg



__ mez357
__ Jan 24, 2017


----------



## tallbm (Jan 24, 2017)

Congrats on the smoking success!

Montreal steak seasoning is good stuff.  I noticed they use red pepper and that's what got me adding cayenne pepper to the BIG 4 of seasoning for my steaks.  It's a great little addition if you add it in a way to not get the heat but all the flavor :)


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 25, 2017)

Welcome...I agree with the guys above. SPOG is a great start and can be added to to suit the meat. Below is some of my favorite rubs...JJ

*Bubba Chix Rub*

1/2C Raw Sugar

2T Paprika (I use Smoked if I'm just Grilling)

1T Cayenne

1T Gran. Garlic

1T Gran. Onion

1tsp Black Pepper

1tsp Wht Pepper

1tsp Allspice

1tsp Bell's Poultry Seasoning or Thyme

Mix well. You can put directly on the skin or mix with Butter, Oil or Bacon Grease and rub on and under the Skin.

Reduce Cayenne to 1 teaspoon if less heat is desired. Add 1T Kosher Salt if the bird is not Brined.

*Mild Bubba Q Rub*  (All Purpose)

1/2C Sugar in the Raw (Turbinado)

2T Sweet Paprika (Hungarian)

1T Kosher Salt

1T Chili Powder* (contains some Cumin and Oregano) Ancho Chile is same without cumin, oregano etc.

1T Granulated Garlic

1T Granulated Onion

1tsp Black Pepper, more if you like

1/2tsp Grnd Allspice

For more heat add Cayenne or Chipotle Pwd to taste, start with 1/2tsp and go from there. Makes about 1 Cup

Apply your desired amount of Rub to the meat, wrap in plastic and rest in the refrigerator over night.or longer. The day of the smoke, pull the meat out, add more Rub and go into your pre-heated Smoker...

Note*...Some Chili Powders can be pretty Hot. McCormick and Spice Island are Mild...

*Cajun Rib Tickler*

1C Tubinado or Dried Brown Sugar*

1/4C Paprika**

2T Kosher Salt

2T Garlic Powder

2T Onion Powder

2T Mustard Powder

2T Chili Powder

2tsp Black Pepper

1-2tsp Cayenne

2tsp Dry Oregano

2tsp Dry Thyme

2tsp Cry Celery Flakes

1tsp Celery Seed

Grind the Oregano, Thyme, Celery Flake and Seed. Mix all and store in air tight container, up to 3 months...

Notes...* Leave out the Sugar for a *Cajun Blackening Spice.*  Spinkle a lot or a little, on whatever meat, dip in melted Butter or Olive oil and saute in a                     very hot pan until cooked to your desired IT.

             ** If you wish you can use Smoked Paprika in the recipe. This will give a seasoning that will add some "Smokey flavor" to Grilled, Sauteed, Fried                    or Roasted meat, not just stuff you smoke.

Mix and store in an air tight container...JJ

*Chipot-i-le Desert Dust*

1/2C Sugar in the Raw (Turbinado)

2T Sweet Paprika (Hungarian)

2T Chipotle Powder

1T Kosher Salt

1T Chili Powder (contains some Cumin and Oregano) Ancho Chile is same without cumin, oregano etc.

1T Granulated Garlic

1T Granulated Onion

1T Cocoa Powder

1tsp Black Pepper, more if you like

1tsp Thyme

1tsp Oregano

1/2tsp Grnd Allspice

Makes about 1Cup.

*Run for the Border Rub*

One for the Chili Heads!

2T Kosher Salt

2T Ancho Chile Powder

1T Chipotle Powder

1T Oregano, Mexican is preferred 

1T Gran Garlic

1T Gran Onion

1T Black Pepper

1T Cayenne

1-2tsp Gnd Cumin

1tsp Cocoa Powder

1/2tsp Cinnamon

Optional:

2T Turbinado Sugar (Sugar in the Raw)

Makes 3/4 to 1Cup Rub.

This stuff is HOT and full flavored with touch of Smokiness. Feel free to adjust the heat to your taste by playing with the amount of Chipotle and Cayenne Powder. All the ingredients are available at the Grocery Store. This stuff will also Kick Butt as the seasoning in a batch of Chili, leave out the Sugar...JJ

This is a popular recipe I have done with Pork, Brisket or just Hamburger. Depending on what I have on hand I will mix the meats...

*Coffee Q Rub*

1/2C Sugar in the Raw (Turbinado)

2T Sweet Paprika (Hungarian)

2T Fine Ground Coffee

1T Kosher Salt

1T Chili Powder (contains some Cumin and Oregano) Ancho Chile is same without cumin, oregano etc.

1T Granulated Garlic

1T Granulated Onion

1T Black Pepper, more if you like

1tsp Ground Coriander

1tsp Ground Dill Seed

1/2tsp Grnd Allspice

Cayenne or Chipotle Pwd to taste, start with 1/2tsp and go from there.

*Bubba Beef Rub*

Good on anything Beef. Burgers and Steaks too!

2T Turbinado Sugar

2T Kosher Salt

2T Black Peppercorns

1T Coriander Seed

1T Dill Seed

1T Dry Minced Onion

1T Dry Minced Garlic

1T Dry Lemon Peel (optional)

1tsp Allspice Berries

1tsp Dry Thyme Leaves

3 Bay Leaves, crumbled

1-2ea Dry Whole Chipotle Chiles, stems and seeds removed or 1tsp Chipotle Powder.

Add Cayenne if more heat is desired.

All Spices are Whole and are toasted in a dry pan over Medium heat until fragrant, 1-2 minutes. The Garlic and Onion do not need to be toasted.

Let the Spices cool then Grind in a cheapo Coffee Grinder until slightly less than Coarse. Mix with the Salt and Sugar. Store in an air tight container. Makes about a Half cup...JJ

*Better 'en NY Pastrami Rub*

2T Turbinado Sugar

2T Black Peppercorns

1T Coriander Seed

1T Dill Seed

1T Dry Minced Onion

1T Dry Minced Garlic

1tsp Allspice Berries

1tsp Mustard Seed

1tsp Dry Thyme Leaves

3 Bay Leaves, crumbled

1tsp Juniper Berries 

All Spices are Whole and were toasted in a dry pan over Medium heat until fragrant.

Let the Spices cool then Grind in a cheapo Coffee Grinder until slightly less than Coarse. The Garlic and Onion do not need to be toasted. If grinding do so only slightly as the Minced size is pretty close to perfect for Pastrami.

This was some some seriously Good Eats...Enjoy...JJ


----------



## hooked on smoke (Jan 25, 2017)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Welcome...I agree with the guys above. SPOG is a great start and can be added to to suit the meat. Below is some of my favorite rubs...JJ
> 
> *Bubba Chix Rub*
> 
> ...



Thanks you for sharing. That is a nice variety.


----------

